# Japanese Sushi Commercials



## MA-Caver (Aug 30, 2011)

This was too good not to share... 
[yt]mixgowiYtJI[/yt]

this one not quite as funny 

[yt]dysfQYhMLUQ[/yt]


----------



## Big Don (Sep 1, 2011)

The 7-11 down the street sells sushi.
I'm disgusted beyond words.


----------

